# 1958 murray super deluxe fleetline



## Mungthetard (Sep 22, 2013)

What do u guys think i know the parts are wrong , but its all ive found so far


----------



## dave429 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, that came out pretty good! Hopefully someday you will find the right parts, but for now that looks nice!


----------



## Mungthetard (Sep 23, 2013)

*Tank*



dave429 said:


> Wow, that came out pretty good! Hopefully someday you will find the right parts, but for now that looks nice!




Thanx dave


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 23, 2013)

I like it, flows well together.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2013)

looks good loop....needs fenders though....but, as it sits now....not bad at all for a cruiser at the beachfront.
Is that the Strato Flite behind it?


----------

